
Earth’s magnetic pole is on the move, fast - mrosenblatt
https://www.news.com.au/technology/science/earths-magnetic-pole-is-on-the-move-fast-and-we-dont-know-why/news-story/341c92307a6b19d25b38836c6097be9d
======
basicplus2
This is normal..

"There have been 183 reversals over the last 83 million years. The latest, the
Brunhes–Matuyama reversal, occurred 780,000 years ago, and may have happened
very quickly, within a human lifetime."

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geomagnetic_reversal](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geomagnetic_reversal)

------
spsrich
The HAB Theory by Allen W Eckert !

------
questioneer237
I think it’s interesting that the speed-up coincides with the proliferation of
personal computers and the internet. Imagine all the magnetic moments
generated by every electronic device on the planet. I wonder where the
magnetic poles will end up?

~~~
xupybd
I don't know enough to have an informed opinion but I'd have thought all the
electronics on earth would still be an order of magnitude to small to have an
impact on something as massive as the earths rotating core.

